# BLAST FROM THE PAST~EVERYONE SHARE



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Thought this would be fun and refreshing .....
How about any old photos of you and ANY type herps from the " dark ages" Try to add the year the pic was taken.

I'll start with this one I found during last years move ......

1980 ( ya can tell by the shorts.... ) 




I used to breed boas in th 70's/early 80's, here is one of my big females....


JD~


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol...great pic...I have always steered away from pics of myself...always made me feel dorky...lol....but I am looking forward to seeing some more...fun


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2012)

ascott said:


> Lol...great pic...I have always steered away from pics of myself...always made me feel dorky...lol....but I am looking forward to seeing some more...fun



Ohhh come on now Angela...theres got to be one out there somewhere.......and how about the rest of you ? 

" Lets see um" !


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol....I will give a look when I visit Moms house...she is the family picture keeper....lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice old photo.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 22, 2012)

OK, Here are 2, One taken in 1964 and the other 1972, me with a light phase form Ceylon.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Len said:


> OK, Here are 2, One taken in 1964 and the other 1972, me with a light phase form Ceylon.



AWESOME BURMESE!!!.....Great Pics to Boot! .... Right on~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

Len said:


> OK, Here are 2, One taken in 1964 and the other 1972, me with a light phase form Ceylon.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh come on now ..... no one else has any pics ......yet 2 years ago a thread starts .." what do you look like" and it gets 40,0000000gazillion hits?
I guess 2 of us " Old timers" .... really have been into herps for 30, 40, 50 years ... eh?


Right on LEN!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I need to take a photo now so when someone asks this question 20yrs from now I will have one from 2012


----------



## dmmj (Apr 23, 2012)

I think there is a difference between what do you look like now, and what you looked like in your hippie years.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 23, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I think there is a difference between what do you look like now, and what you looked like in your hippie years.



you probably were a twinkle in moms eyes back then! 


come on Dj .. this is for fun ...." of all people " 



Momof4 said:


> I guess I need to take a photo now so when someone asks this question 20yrs from now I will have one from 2012



ha ha .. mom ... well I'll hold ya to that !


----------



## Floof (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice pics! No "dark ages" herp pics for me--I didn't get into reptiles til '07!

Here's about the closest I've got... This would've been Halloween '09. Anerythristic Boa Constrictor. Awesome snake.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 24, 2012)

Great shot ... Taylor! ... Nice boas~
Thanks for sharing~


----------

